# Little White Moth



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

So I caught a white moth in my Terribilis tank. Sorry, I don't have a picture. It was pretty small, I`d say less than 1/2 inch long with small black markings on the back wings.
I have to say, I`ve had a lot of things crawling around and flying in my tanks but never a moth.
I `m also quite surprised one of my eating machine Orange`s hasn`t nailed it.
Anyone have an I.D.? Thanks.

John


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

by any chance do you feed any kind of worms to your terribilis?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Julio said:


> by any chance do you feed any kind of worms to your terribilis?


Nope. Just fruit flies, crickets and iso`s.

John


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Gee John, there are only 170,000 Lepidoptera spp. I think an id might be difficult without a photo...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sounds like a wax moth


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> Gee John, there are only 170,000 Lepidoptera spp. I think an id might be difficult without a photo...


Then I guess you better get to work!

John


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> My Orange`s are freakin savages. I`ve seem them tackle each other for a cricket. I feed mine fruit flies, crickets, iso`s and *sometimes a wax worm for a little treat*. Pretty much anything crawling that will fit in their mouth`s.
> 
> John


I think you have your answer


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

No, this wasn`t even close to a waxworm moth. I`m workin on it.

John


----------

